# Ducks



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice little 2 man limit flooded corn does the trick. Seen about 100 to 150 mallards some blacks mixed in. Only couple weeks left here in the south zone


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lol.. nice , but in wrong sectionthought u were selling ducks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sammy, Looks like a great day! I'll bet your pup had a good time retrieving also.
I hope the next two weeks go as good as this post! Like your Lab!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

What size are those waders? I'm looking for a pair. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry wrong section mods can you move to waterfowl section. RR Pirate thanks you i do too. Waders are cabelas size 11 they run a size big if your looking for a good set i highly recommend them.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice! Wish I had a good field to hunt. We hunted the north zone for geese on Saturday before the big storm. Got 1 only 1 goose. Counted 16 mallards that came close enough to shoot at, but couldn't since duck season is done up here!


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Bdawg this is the best hunt i have had of the year by far. It sucks your guys season doesnt run as long as south if it did you guys would be in the money!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I hunted the south zone last Saturday and missed a greenhead at point blank range,,,uggh.
But the highlight of the day was seeing about 12 pintail bank right by us out of range in perfect formation, sun was almost shining on them.... colors were vivid & beautiful. Made the 3 hour morning drive in the snowstorm worth it. very cool.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

That would be a beautiful sight had some buddies hunt the scioto yesterday killed 7 4 mallrds 2 hoodied mergs and a pintail birds are starting to show up here if you can find em.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Last weekend, we watched a drake gadwall swim around our decoys for a while and had a shoveler fly by close enough to ID. It was in the north zone though and we were goose hunting. Still, fun to see the birds come in to our decoys!


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Be cool to see a good late season shovler only ever seen 1. Ill be sticking an ice eater in a flooded corn feild tomorrow to unthaw it hope to get one last good duck shoot in. Cause i havent seen much for goose numbers here in central ohio like i should be anyway


----------

